# Messed Up Sony KDL 46W4100



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

I just wanted to show you some photos of a series of dots running vertically on the panel. Also the panel starts to dim after its been on for an hour or so. TG i have extended warrenty... but will the fix or replace. The worst thing is that if they do write it off the replacement model in not built as well as what i purchased. Sorry the pics are not the greatest.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How old is it?


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Built in 2008. I have had since January 09.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have a defect in the panel. Likely a bonding issue on the connections to the panel. This cannot be field repaired and the panel will have to be replaced.

Repair may be more likely if you try to get Sony to cover it as an accomodation. An EW company is most likely going to replace it. Sony may or may not provide some assistance, and may either repair of replace it. You never know until you try. Just don't tell Sony you have an EW, and don't tell the EW people that you are attempting to get Sony to cover it. Work both sides and see what happens.

And please, check your spelling. It is very hard to read posts with careless spelling errors. We are not text messging here, and do require proper grammar and spelling.


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Sony has already said the factory warranty has expired and they would have to set up an estimate for repair cost. Shame on these companies for making expensive products that seem to last just past the one year coverage. Perhaps these expensive units should come with a three year warranty to force these companies to build a solid product and not just pump out junk. 

This poses a new question, what do I get as a replacement?

Sony KD46EX500 or Samsung 46 LN46C610 or the Sharp 46 LC46LE700UN as straight replacements. (i know the sharp is led lcd and the others are just lcd.

Maybe I should take the opportunity to upgrade to the sharp quattron. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

dadgonemad said:


> Sony has already said the factory warranty has expired and they would have to set up an estimate for repair cost. Shame on these companies for making expensive products that seem to last just past the one year coverage. Perhaps these expensive units should come with a three year warranty to force these companies to build a solid product and not just pump out junk.
> 
> This poses a new question, what do I get as a replacement?
> 
> ...


The Sharp Quattron is not a bad set but don't buy the hype about reproducing a lot more colors than other sets. Any wide gamut set will produce as many or more colors.

Your replacement options may be limited by the warranty that you have. You need to find out first what they will offer. No matter what, you will have to have the unit evaluated by an authorized servicer for the warranty company before they determine whether you will get a replacement or repair.

Sony and all other companies try to provide what will sell. More than anything else, consumers want high tech products at low prices. A three year warranty would cause an increase in price. Many more would cry about that and it would not change your problem. There will be a certain number of LCD panels which will delaminate or have other issues. Sony has been responsive on problems that are so costly as to require replacement early in the life of a set in the past for many clients. They handle these cases on an individual basis. They will not do anything, nor tell you anything without a diagnosis by an ASC. Among the various companies building consumer displays, Sony is one of the better built products that we see relatively few failures with, but EVERY manuafacturer will have failures. Some just cut corners more than others.


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I am not bashing sony. I bought a sony because of the quality. I would be inclined to pay more for better quality.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It would be easy to think you were bashing Sony with statements like 

"Shame on these companies for making expensive products that seem to last just past the one year coverage. Perhaps these expensive units should come with a three year warranty to force these companies to build a solid product and not just pump out junk."

I am not saying that your anger is not justified. What I am saying is that your statement lacks perspective. It may very well be true that there is much "junk" pumped onto the market. The driving force, however, is the demand for low cost products. It may also be that much of the product that Sony is selling has similar quality in the panels to other vendors, since they do not make their own panels. Frankly, some of their lower end products are not that different in performance and build quality than some of the less well respected competition. What you get with a company like Sony, Panasonic, Mitsubishi, or Sharp, as opposed to some of the others is a greater likelihood that you will get some help in the case of a systemic design or production problem, and that there will be better support available when it does break. And EVERYTHING will break eventually. Better built products will likely last longer, on average, before they do, but even the best brands make a dog every now and then. The alternative perspective is not to concern yourself with service and just plan on replacing often, buying the cheapest thing you can.

Your frustration is justified, but understand, there is more to the industry than meets the eye. When you go to buy something, my suggestion is to go to the best service shop in your area and ask them what they think will be the product most likely to give you good service and support when needed. Then shop the features, performance, and price to find the best value for you, given YOUR priorities. You get what you pay for only if you are willing to do your homework.

Please keep us posted on the progress in resolving your problem. Who is the warranty company, BTW?


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Its like buying a gm or an acura. I bought an acura but got gm quality is basically what I am saying. Do you work for Sony? You seem to be defending the mfgs and not the consumers.

The Repair man phoned to confirm the appointment I made for Sept 14th 4-8 pm. He said that he would be between 1 and 2 pm. After some conversation he told me take pictures of the lines and email him. What a joke. This is their inhome service plan? Lazy.

I would go on but I am even more angry at the situation. I will keep you posted.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am in the service business and service all brands. I have specific experience with Sony from a warranty perspective because I have worked for a dealer that sells and services the product. I have been a severe critic of most of the manufacturers at times, including Sony. The fact is, however, that for a dealer who wants to sell and service what they sell effectively, and get support, there are few good options and Sony is among the best. That does not mean that they do not have problems, nor that their products will not break. 

The Acura analogy is a good one. Even high quality products like Acura have problems. If you look at the lifetime cost of ownership of a GM product and an Acura, the Acura will almost always be lower, and the life will be longer. When there are defects in design, Honda has stepped up and extended warranties before being pressured to do so, compared to GM, similar to say Sony vs Samsung. There are also lots of GMs and Samsungs out there that never have issues. The experience of one or a few end users is not a large sample and is not necessarily reflective of the entire line of products and the experience of millions. It is no less frustrating for the individual to know that, but we have to keep perspective.

As for the actions of the local servicer, this is a problem. You are dealing with someone who represents Sony in the matter but does not work for them directly, only by contract. The service you get on a product will only be as good as the local ASC. This is why I recommend getting to know who the best servicers are and finding out what companies the have warranty relationships with. This can be a decision maker in a comparison of products for me. The best case, IME, is a self-servicing dealer. They will have sales leverage on vendors as well as equity in keeping service efficient and effective. I know I have negotiated hundreds of thousands of dollars in warranty repairs for clients who would have otherwise been out of warranty, through dealers that serviced what they sell. Independent servicers have no reason to want to get something that is otherwise OOW covered by the manufacturer because warranty rates are notoriously low.


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

So... if they fix how long do you think it would last? Is this a sign of bigger things? What do you think of the samsung C610 or the Sony LED... Even the Sharp Quattron. I believe that they will write it off ad the repair will be expensive. Who is making good products or are they all just good marketing ideas. I am leaning towards the sharp. If not the 800 series maybe the 700 series LED. Thoughts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Sharp is OK if you like what it does to color, but it is not as accurate after calibration as either the Samsung or the Sony. Samsung is well known for cutting corners in production to cut cost to buy market share, but they have some very nice performance for the price.

You have to assume everything will break eventually, and panel problems are not unique to one brand over another. Again, get to know the service people in your area and factor that into your decision if service is an important factor to you. The same goes for extended warranties. Find the best servicers in your area and ask what warranty companies they like to deal with for the least hassles when it comes to paying up and keeping the customer happy.


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Update

So on the 23rd I decided to call and see what was happening because I felt that 5 business days was sufficient to wait. thats when i found out that they had ordered a new panel on the 17th. I was instructed to phone a 1-800 number for more information. It turns out that its just an answering machine that does not return the 4 messages you left. Nice service. I then phoned the dealers number and found out that the part is scheduled to arrive to their repair shop on the 30th and that they would contact me within 24-48 hours to schedule a time to come into my home and perform the repair.

Is it common practice to replace panels in the customers home? What if they need another part? Remember my tv was diganosed via pictures from a digital camera.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

With the symptom you have it is almost certainly the panel. Some servicers do them in the home, some do not. I would not have a problem with doing a 46 inch, but no any bigger. Larger panels get more fragile and I would prefer to have a more contolled environment and help to handle a larger one.


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wanted to give you an update. The new panel finally came in after about a month. The guy came in my home and swapped it out in just over one hour. Seems to up and running fine... however I have noticed different black levels with the new panel. Maybe I am crazy or just being too pickey. I watched 3episodes of mad men last night and picture was awesome. The only highlight is that my EW is still active until December 2011. Lets hope this panel lasts. Thank you for all your responses.


----------

